# Prettiest Horse contest of August!



## Made by the moon (Aug 17, 2011)

~If you think your horse is the prettiest on the forum then enter the contest and you might be right!!!no more than 3 pictures per entry please. The winners will be decided on SEPTEMBER 1st! 

~1st, 2nd, and 3rd place winners win a free edit, of a photo of your choice! 

Have fun!!!:lol:


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I dont know how "pretty" everyone else will think they are... but I just love 'em to bits :lol:

Paint: Chucky
Bay: Banjo

I might be able to dig up a prettier pic for my third one.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Only 3? man thats hard lol! 

Ok here is picture number one. Thunder.









Dakota.









Gabriella


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

This is Jasper, a rescue horse


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Flash my appy










Jet my one month old colt










And my golden eyed palomino mare Joy


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

My Demi


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I present Baby Girl, my SSH.


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd like to submit my horse, Sam Elliot.


----------



## Made by the moon (Aug 17, 2011)

so pretty keep em coming  you guys have untill september 1st


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

aaah. No fair, Sam Elliot's already here! LOVE that horse <3 haha.

Myss Pony- shetland pony mare, still with winter fuzzies! 









Sour- miniature horse. Not the most flattering picture...








in her winter fuzzies


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

Okay! I am submitting Impress( 4 Year Old Bay Overo Paint Mare) and Glory (16 Year old POA Varnish Roan Mare)


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm submiting my pretty boys =)

Kaliif - 3 year old gelding









Artemis - 6 year old gelding









And a gril

Grenada Iberia - 11 year old mare


----------



## Made by the moon (Aug 17, 2011)

keep them coming guys! i dont know how im going to choosee!!!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bruticus - 7yo 15.2hh standardbred
The horsie I just bought for my sister


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

My girls, Sienna and Piper.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ill submit my little man Rodeo....16 month old Paint/TB gelding.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's Razz


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

Toril 7 year old fjord gelding


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

heres my 7 year old breed stalk paint Cody <3


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

Tabbi Kat said:


> I'd like to submit my horse, Sam Elliot.


Love the name!!!!:wink:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Alrighty I had better put my lil man in here.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

This is Gidget.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Angel : )


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Angel : )


 
Omgosh,the last picture she looks like a barbie doll horse


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She does, lol. She's a Diva!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Checker's, Cowboy, then Grace


----------



## caprita21 (Mar 21, 2011)

This is My gorgeous girl Caprita.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's my Victor:



















And the two of them:


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Bella









Blue










and Legacy


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Jewelz, my Mum's horse.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

My TWH JR 




My MFT Reno




My MFT Mr.Mo




My Gaited Mule Eddy


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I vote for Eddy


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

My Belgian WB gelding Quebelle Des Bruyeres


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Do I know that mule? I swear, I saw that VERY mule in Virginia at an NATRC ride...

Probably just "unrelated twins", but they look so much alike!


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

Miss Lulu's glamour shot moment:


----------



## barrelracinbaby4 (Aug 12, 2011)

My Appaloosa/Mustang mare, Babe.

















My Quarter Horse gelding, Teddy.


----------



## tina298 (Aug 21, 2011)

18 month old betty boo and 4 month old flicka


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's my mare Sandie :-D


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Made by the moon (Aug 17, 2011)

Tabbi Kat said:


> I'd like to submit my horse, Sam Elliot.


 
CONGRATS! to " sam elliot for, 2nd place!!! your edit will be done in the next few days, you can pm me the picture you want me to edit :thumbsup:


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

Woohoo!!!! I'll have to bring him an extra cookie tomorrow and tell him that he is extra gorgeous,


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Hunter65 said:


> I vote for Eddy


awww thanks!! :lol:


----------

